# Rum



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Looking for a sweet sipping rum. I have Zaya gran reserva 12, I read a lot of reviews on it, but I'm not crazy about the flavor. Looking for something sweeter and something that has a different flavor profile from Zaya.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

weedsnager said:


> Looking for a sweet sipping rum. I have Zaya gran reserva 12, I read a lot of reviews on it, but I'm not crazy about the flavor. Looking for something sweeter and something that has a different flavor profile from Zaya.


I've sung the praises of this rum several times on the forums. I would recommend a rum that is domestic, but I think it's fantastic.

Delaware Distilling Company Spiced Rum is a fantastic rum that has a very citrusy scent and flavor. I think its sweetness does a great job of masking the rum flavor. I would definitely recommend it if you can find it in your area.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

I was just at two stores in my area, neither of them carry it. I looked online at the giant liqueur mega stores in the Chicago area and they don't carry it either


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

My favorite is Havana Club Anejo 7 Anos on the rocks.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Mr.Erskine said:


> I've sung the praises of this rum several times on the forums. I would recommend a rum that is domestic, but I think it's fantastic.
> 
> Delaware Distilling Company Spiced Rum is a fantastic rum that has a very citrusy scent and flavor. I think its sweetness does a great job of masking the rum flavor. I would definitely recommend it if you can find it in your area.


Speaking of Delaware distillers, have you tried the fairly new place just outside of Lewes? They opened up last year. Don't recall the name , but we pass it when we go to Cape Henlopen. It's in an older building that I believe was some kind of bakery.

Found it.. http://www.beachtimedistilling.com/


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

NormH3 said:


> Speaking of Delaware distillers, have you tried the fairly new place just outside of Lewes? They opened up last year. Don't recall the name , but we pass it when we go to Cape Henlopen. It's in an older building that I believe was some kind of bakery.
> 
> Found it.. Home


No, but I will have to. Realizing, of course, that Dogfish Head owns the corner on Delaware alcohol as far as notoriety, I have not ventured to try any of their spirits as yet.

I will definitely check this place out.


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

weedsnager said:


> I was just at two stores in my area, neither of them carry it. I looked online at the giant liqueur mega stores in the Chicago area and they don't carry it either


You're from Illinois? I can see what is possible in getting a bottle sent your way. I don't have the proper licensing, personally, but let me check about.


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm in Nw Indiana, but I work in Illinois


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Weedsnager,

I LOVE Rum! It's my favorite spirit. While I'm not quite a "Connoisseur", I'd like to make some recommendations. These are some of my favorites.

Pyrat XO
Flor de Cana 7 yr.
Ron Pampero Anniversario
Ron Zacapa 23

If you can get your hands on it, Havana Club Anejo is great, as HavanaJohn has said.

I hope these do well for you,


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

I traded someone some cigars for these three bottles about 10 years ago, never opened them


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Nectar from the Gods!!!!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

This is also a FANTASTIC sipping rum, my wife's uncle and I went through two bottles in one of of our all night dominoes marathon and not a hint of a hangover the next day, awesome.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

JDom58 said:


> This is also a FANTASTIC sipping rum, my wife's uncle and I went through two bottles in one of of our all night dominoes marathon and not a hint of a hangover the next day, awesome.


Damn!!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> Damn!!


LMAO Norm its sooooo smooth we didn't even realize how much we drank and the best part a bottle is +/- $50


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I've been on a huge rum kick since December. 

I bought and repurchased Plantation Reserve 5 year aged from Barbados. Best value out there. Sub $20 and aged in Cognac casks. The distilled is owned by a cognac producer. 

Beside the regular Captain Morgan's I tried the cannon ball. Interesting as a shot or with a cola or over ice. 

For Christmas I got Pyrat XO, Mount Gay XO 1783, and shortly after I picked up Ron Zacapa 23 year Solara and Agnostora aged 12 years to go along side El Dorado 15 years. 

My locals carry a lot of good rum. My next will be Santa Teresa and the Hawaiian stuff. There is also a rum distilled in Tennessee whiskey country. He uses only premium table grade molasses. Zacapa uses sugar cane juice and aged in Cognac or Sherry casks before it enters the Sloara system. Even in my area a small distilled makes rum called home town rum. Distilled from brown sugar and honey. 

This is the Tennessee stuff I think. I did a culling of my photo stream.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Right now I'm having a glass of el dorado 12 year old rum. Demerara rum made in Guyana. It's thick and syrupy, sweet, with notes of chocolate, cocoa, orange peel, and wood spices of clove and cinnamon. Excellent sipping rum, specially after dinner. Will satisfy your sweet tooth.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice. I bought a bottle of the 15 year old El Dorado, but have not opened it. Drinking Pyrat with a splash of cola in it. Pyrat is good on the rocks too. I'm looking forward to that El Dorado now. Is it more like a bourbon or dessert spirit? It does look good. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> Very nice. I bought a bottle of the 15 year old El Dorado, but have not opened it. Drinking Pyrat with a splash of cola in it. Pyrat is good on the rocks too. I'm looking forward to that El Dorado now. Is it more like a bourbon or dessert spirit? It does look good.
> 
> What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


I've never had the 15 yo, although I've read that it's a completely different animal than the 12 yo. The 12 yo is not like a bourbon in taste or smell. I find it sweet but not cloying. There's good balance between the sweetness and the other flavors. Let me know what you think of the 15 yo when you open it.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

talisker10 said:


> Right now I'm having a glass of el dorado 12 year old rum. Demerara rum made in Guyana. It's thick and syrupy, sweet, with notes of chocolate, cocoa, orange peel, and wood spices of clove and cinnamon. Excellent sipping rum, specially after dinner. Will satisfy your sweet tooth.


Definitely have to check it out. 
Ah, but what cigar to pair it with? 
I'm into mild-to-medium cigars, preferably on the sweet side. Any suggestions for a good Eldorado combo?


----------



## php007 (Sep 25, 2007)

Diplomatico is a sweet sipping rum that I really enjoy. Give it a try.


----------



## Ramer (Jan 4, 2016)

I drink most spirits, but good Rum is near the top. I have had the 12, 15, and 21 yr old Eldorado and I much prefer the 12 over the 15. The 21 is IMO better than the 12 by a bit, but not enough for me to justify the price difference. 
I currently have a bottle of Plantation 20 yr that is very good. 
I do like both Zaya and Ron Zacapa. The Zacapa is a bit more complex than the Zaya. 
Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva is also very good. 
If you like the sweeter rum, I would also recommend Captain Morgan Private Stock. Great sipping rum at a very reasonable price point.
Havana Club 7 yr is good too, but might not have quite the sweetness you are looking for. The 3 yr old is THE rum for a mojito in my opinion...
Cheers


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

The only experience with rum I have is taking shots of 151° and chasing it with pina colada made with 151°. Needless to say it was a wild night.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Hudabear said:


> The only experience with rum I have is taking shots of 151° and chasing it with pina colada made with 151°. Needless to say it was a wild night.


I try and avoid 151 after drink doubles with Coke as we were out on the Vegas strip with a guy that kept us changing VIP areas, as he was paying. He had to guarantee $700 in drinks every 20 minutes.

Needless to say that after 4 casinos and way too many drinks I got lost trying to find the men's room in the Hard Rock. All those flashing lights... I hurled. I was removed by several large men in dark suits.

Banned for 12 months from the Hard Rock. Kind of embarrassing when I was over 40. Now I just sip the good stuff or avoid crazy people wanting to pound mixed drinks.

I like most aged rums. Zacapa is very tasty. I'm a big fan of Mount Gay XO.

What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------



## Seamus55418 (Jan 23, 2015)

Champagne InHand said:


> I like most aged rums. Zacapa is very tasty. I'm a big fan of Mount Gay XO.


Those are at the front of my upstairs cupboard right now, augmenting my usual happy band of irish, scotch, and bourbon.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I have the Zacapa Solera, the Mount Gay, Angostura 12 and a bottle of 15 year El Dorada for drinking with an ice cube. A big 1.75l of Sailor Jerry's for mixed drinks. Rum is a very versatile spirit. I enjoy Jameson's and a few other Amber spirits as well. 

Lots of beer/ales and wines too. 


What shall we have? An '82 Margaux! Is it any good? Good....?, It will make you believe in God!


----------

